# Riding along the Green River in Washington



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

When we’re collecting trail data we usually end up visiting a place a few times so we’ve a good chance of catching some blue sky at least once. Not at O’Grady. Every time we’ve gone we’ve had solid gray skies and rain drops fallin’ on our heads. 

We have, however, ogled many Bald Eagles and saw lots of Salmon (unfortunately, it was after they spawned so the dog had a great time rolling). The horse didn't care for the sound of the fishing boats scraping the river bottom as they floated past. He got over it but it could have been "interesting" :shock: 

It’s a small trail system with two main trails totaling only 4 miles and apart from the descent (and subsequent return climb) from the parking area to the river valley floor, the trails are neither particularly challenging, nor exciting. So why go here? The Green River cruises past you at nearly every bend of the trails. Sightings of Bald Eagles are common and during the fall innumerable numbers of salmon swim past you on their way to spawn. 


For a trail Map, driving directions and of course more pics here’s the link


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

very pretty - I would love to see it!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks wonderful, and I wish I could ride it. Don't think I'll ever get myself and my horse up your way. Keep sending photos and let us dream!!!

Rhonda


----------

